# Looking for standard Pup in NJ/NY/PA area



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My sister and I have gotten two puppies from Leatherstocking in NY. My avatar is of the puppy I got a couple of months ago and my sister's puppy was picked up last Thursday and is a gorgeous little black. They have been having browns in their litters and had a lovely one there when we picked up our latest. I know it is sold but they are expecting a couple of more litters soon and they do get nice browns.

If you decide to call them, please let them know that Dianne and Debbie referred you to them.

here is their contact information: _
*Leatherstocking Kennel
*

* 171 Skellie Rd
Worcester, NY 12197
607-638-5401*


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Forgot to attach pics:

my puppy from Leatherstocking:










The chocolate that they just sold:
His eyes are not blue of course. It was from the flash.









_


----------



## AC1027 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thank you Dianne for sending me the information for Leather Stocking Breeders. I've been looking for another standard for awhile (we recently lost our male red) and the prices I was being quoted were crazy!

I spoke to them yesterday and they are expecting a litter in 4 weeks which is perfect timing for us.

Good luck with your new puppy who looks just adorable.

Anna


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ask try Terry

http://www.farleysd.com/about.htm

He has pups that should be ready in 4 weeks Tell him Kerry and Kandice sent you


----------



## AC1027 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thank you Kerry for the recommendation. They also breed Papillons and actually that was the other breed we were considering besides the standard.
I read that they are shedders and since we have kids with allergies we just didn't pursue looking at the breed. Too bad cause they are so cute!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just re read you first post sorry I mis read it 

If you want some brown puppies contact Susan Cook she just did a breeding 
http://www.marquisdiamondstandardpoodles.com/index.html
She may also know breeders in your area 

Also Try peggy Mcdill http://www.espreeshowdogs.com/
she is a member of both PCA and So cal poodle club , She should know who has browns Since she breeds brown poodles

http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/breederref.htm


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.belcantostandardpoodles.com/


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

*Exceptional* Kennel of Browns And Blacks;
http://saratogastandards.com/puppies.htm
[email protected]

35219 Williams Gap Road
Round Hill, VA 20141
Phone: (540) 554-4954


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Nobility Standard Poodles
Patricia Labate, (609)298-0089 Columbus, Nj
Email: [email protected]

My mother and I got our spoos from there and she has some really good lines. Her female, Kate, is due to have puppies in the next two weeks from the sire Samarcanda Cabryn the Italian Job, a nice brown male with Israeli and Italian lines. He is the sire of my dog and my mothers dog. If you talk to her tell her Aliya sent you!!:curl-lip:


----------



## ALovePoodle (Sep 19, 2018)

Got my Spoo from Patricia Labate in Columbus NJ. He was just diagnosed with SLO/ Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy anyone else have this issue? Personality wise he is a wonderful dog. @vacheron


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This is an old thread, ALovePoodle. I am sorry to hear your poodle has this problem - if you post a new thread with SLO in the title you are more likely to get responses with information and advice.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

ALovePoodle said:


> Got my Spoo from Patricia Labate in Columbus NJ. He was just diagnosed with SLO/ Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy anyone else have this issue? Personality wise he is a wonderful dog. @vacheron


I agree with fjm, you should make a new post about your dog with SLO. 

I'm sorry your dog is suffering from this rare and horrible disease. Are you able to manage it?

I looked up Patricia Labate and I didn't see any of the recommended testing that poodles should pass before breeding nor did I see that she proved her dogs worthy of breeding by competing in dog sports such as conformation or obedience, agility etc.


----------

